# ? for South Benders



## GK1918 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a little curious as to what after the serial no "JFP" stands for, is that an inspectors stamp.  I cant seem to
get an email  to Tony or Steve. My cat is 444-R 4 1/2'bed serial 110566 which is around 1941. just wondering.


----------



## lazyLathe (Jan 17, 2012)

This is all i could find and it makes sense to me!

The D.W.W. and J.F.P. next to the serial number have nothing to do with  the military or the war, because similar initials were on SB beds before  and after the war. They were likely the initials of those inspecting  and scraping the bed. My 10R delivered to the Puget Sound Navel Yard in  1941 has D.W.W. and F.W.M. on the bed while my 1943 10L has R.G.G. and  J.F.P. along with a War Production Board tag. Read the Navy tag as U. S.  Navy Property No. (Number)! 

Hope this helps!

Andrew


----------



## HMF (Jan 17, 2012)

Jim B will know. I will drop him a line on it. You can also PM him if you like.


Nelson


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 18, 2012)

*I forgot*

Nelson I forgot the other plate     NYA US GOV
                                              MASS  #636       exactly as stamped on the gear gaurd.    sam


----------



## lazyLathe (Jan 19, 2012)

WOOHOOO!!!:high5:
I was right!
Not very often that happens to me!:biggrin:

Took me a while to find the answer, so it was not prior knowledge!
Good to know that google is still good for some things!

Unfortunately my SB does not have any initials stamped on it...

Andrew


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks thats what I thought  sam


----------

